# Number Plates



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

Hi, Ok I just want to ask peoples opinions on this as it's really miffed me off.
I brought some 4d Plates from a Plate company online they came the other day and well I'm not happy. 
On 1 of the letters theres a large scratch/dent and other smallish Mark's so I contacted the company and explained and shown them photos. And well there response was 'I cant see any scratches' sent them a number of photos same response and said because they are custom made they dont accept refunds or return. That's ok but I didn't ask for a large scratch on the plate they are refusing to do anything and I'm really annoyed about it.
Yes they could polish up but that's not the point when spending alot on plates they should be perfect.

So what's peoples options is it me being too fussy or would you be bothered?
Is there anything else I can do?

Il put some photos up so you see























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I’d not accept it either, their point about them being custom made is irrelevant, policy never overrides legislation...

You’re entitled to return it for a refund, the postage is to be paid by themselves too.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Did you pay by credit card or Paypal. 
If by credit card contact your card company and get them to refund your money as goods are damaged on delivery, not up to standard. 
Paypal open a dispute for same.

Cheers 
David


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

If u buy something new whether it be custom or not it should come without issues and ready to fit I would be exactly the same


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Jonnybbad said:


> If u buy something new whether it be custom or not it should come without issues and ready to fit I would be exactly the same


You'd potentially argue that if something is custom made it should be in better condition than something mass produced


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

JoranRaven said:


> You'd potentially argue that if something is custom made it should be in better condition than something mass produced


Quite right


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Without getting to the rights and wrongs of should you - have you tried anything to see if you can remove it ? ? Is it a scratch or a mark that would polish off ?

Obviously a dent is different matter really...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Name and shame lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

There's no much point in sending it back cause it's not like they can use it elsewhere. They should just be sending you out a replacement.
Incidentally, they look like they're gonna be a ball-ache to keep clean!


----------



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm not very good with stuff like this but I'm really miffed by their attitude and the fact they are deliberately saying they cant see it. 
Do I send them another email then?

And yes it's a dent/chip I could fill it in and polish up but like I said i shouldn't have to. 

And the company is MODMYPLATES absolutely shocking company. Customer service stinks avoid with all costs!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I’d respond and say you’ve provided images of the defective item, say they’re welcome to have the time collected if they wish to verify that it is damaged before refunding the cost of the plate or providing a new one. 

If they do want it returned, make sure you make it clear that they’re responsible for the cost of its return. 

As others have stated, not much point in them having it back NSO it would be simpler if they simply replaced it, but they’re allowed to inspect it...


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would not be happy send back, ask for refund. If you paid by card you have various rights under various remote selling and credit card.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be asking for a refund or replacement in fairness, regardless of cost.


----------



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

This is the reply I got-

Our website clearly states no returns or refunds as this is a custom made product which forms a part of the terms and conditions you accept when purchasing, this is standard procedure for all custom made products you may source. In your case I would love*to help you if I could see any problem but your photos do not show any defects that warrant a refund or return, they are not damaged and it doesn’t appear they have been damaged in transit either, they appear from your pictures to more than acceptable.*



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Not an acceptable response. Are you able to charge back your credit card or however you made payment. Are they far from you?.
Also, are those plates legal?. Looking on their website it doesn't look like they have the BS AU 145d printed anywhere or an identifier of the plate manufacturer which it needs.
See page 8 of: https://assets.publishing.service.g...stration-numbers-and_number-plates-inf104.pdf


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

You should try to re-take the photos in better light - maybe even use the flash. It's hard to see the damage because the digits are black so I'd experiment with angles and light to show the damage clearer.

I'd agree that's a pretty sh**ty response from them.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

You can't return customised items for the standard distance selling regs of 'because you've changed your mind' which is understandable, but they're still eligible for refund or replacement for not being fit for purpose or of satisfactory quality.

I'll admit, it's hard to see from your photos what the damage is, I'm assuming it's the white scuff / scrape on the bottom of one of the characters? It does just look like a normal reflection in most of the pics.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, regardless of the bespoke nature of them you can return for a refund if you are not happy regardless of weather they are faulty or not. Remind them of the online and distance selling regulations.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Give your local trading standards a ring mate for some advice, then when you do get back in touch you can state that you've been given advice from trading standards and expect XYZ.
Good Luck.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

They'd be going back out of principle, how did you pay for them?


----------



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

I paid by debit card not option to use paypal or would of done. Ok I've contacted trading standards for advice see what they advise then I will retake some photos as it was difficult due to the glossy letters and then see what they say.
Will let you know what they say.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Mil7zie said:


> I paid by debit card not option to use paypal or would of done. Ok I've contacted trading standards for advice see what they advise then I will retake some photos as it was difficult due to the glossy letters and then see what they say.
> Will let you know what they say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The problem you may find at this stage is that, although there is a blemish/mark on one of the letters, the plates themselves are still deemed fit for purpose.
Is the supplier's name and postcode along with the BSAU145D displayed on the plates, if not, you will have a case against the supplier for this reason?

Alex


----------



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

Yes they have it's on the bottom on right side on both. They are fully legal. I have contacted trading standards and I have a case under short term rights consumer rights 2015 as not satisfactory quality they have done me a legal letter to send so let's see what happens.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good stuff. I'd be genuinely annoyed by this type of service. Go through the small claims action process if you need to. Dont let them away with it!! 

Let is know how you get on. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

that , based on the blatent ignoring of the law , is one company to Avoid

the mark i can see in the photo, that doesnt "fit" with a new plate. that is a plate With marks on the numbers. 

lets hope the TS letter wakes them up

as Cookies said , Dont let them get away with it, "policy" and "T&C's" do not ever under any circumstances negate the law.


----------

